
Rental e-scooters to be made legal on UK roads from Saturday - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-53219331
======
tonyedgecombe
_Privately owned e-scooters remain illegal on roads._

I don’t understand why they have chosen this route. Are they expecting to
reverse this decision at some point?

------
tetsuto
However the execution will be tricky. So far electric bike hire doesn’t appear
to have succeeded that well in London (Hackney at least).

Very much hoping this works better!

